# deals i've found



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

good deals.... and nice people

Lamson Litespeed- 30% off @ feather-craft.com 

yellowstoneangler.com - bvk 8wt w/ bvk reel spooled, ready to go $580...no tax and free shipping

custom Sage One- Jon @503-318-2442 - name on rod, pick your reel seat...etc. Nice guy to boot $650

Christopher @ Angler's edge is most helpful in Houston market.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Parts Henry.......*

This is my first post in the fly fishers "area" LOL I am pretty old, and started fly fishing Texas back in the 60's when you had to mail order a fly rig....they didn't sell any, or very few in Texas!! LOL

I realize some of you are "purist" and take great pride in your equipment.....just holding a well balanced, good looking outfit can make you feel good!

But IMHO, some of the prices you quote as "good deals" might be intimidating to a young or novice angler wanting to get in on fly fishing. Most folks could get started with a "good deal" for $100 or less, with a decent serviceable outfit. THEN decide if they need the primo outfits.

I certainly am not criticizing your post, just saying for a youngster or new comer to fly fishing, they might not try it, due to thinking a $1000 or more rig is required. Part of the fun of fishing is watching a "newcomer" to your sport learning!

Not trying to be a troublemaker....just MHO.

Later
R3F


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

R3F, Wrong side of the bed this morning? There are beginner outfits available in that range you are referencing. There are also multiple threads in this section and other popular forum discussing those setups.

The equipment Parts Henry posted is high end gear at a great price. I appreciate him sharing this and I expect the other folks who frequent this section of the forum appreciate it as well.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Red3Fish said:


> This is my first post in the fly fishers "area" LOL I am pretty old, and started fly fishing Texas back in the 60's when you had to mail order a fly rig....they didn't sell any, or very few in Texas!! LOL
> 
> I realize some of you are "purist" and take great pride in your equipment.....just holding a well balanced, good looking outfit can make you feel good!
> 
> ...


The flip side is if they get stuck with POS buggy whip it could discourage them as well, you agree?

Whatever you do, don't go to boating forum....you might soil yourself when you see what people spend on boats now days.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

To each their own. What's expensive for one may be pocket change for another. Insert your cliche' here -


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"Whatever you do, don't go to boating forum....you might soil yourself when you see what people spend on boats now days.".....You are correct sir! LOL

I will back out and leave y'alls forum the way I came it! LOL Didn't mean to cause a problem.

I DO understand primo equipment. It is just that I have had several folks, over the years, tell me they would like to try fly fishing, but wouldn't because of the high dollar start up cost, they initially encountered. I redirected them, to get started.

I was wading the flats around POC, in the late 60's with a fly outfit, when folks, including my pop and fishing buddies, would just laugh at you!! LOL Most had never actually SEEN a fly rod and reel, except pictures in the outdoors magazines!

Good Fishing All!! My post and ideas are certainly "dated" and not relevant to todays' fishermen.

Later
R3F


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Red3Fish said:


> "Whatever you do, don't go to boating forum....you might soil yourself when you see what people spend on boats now days.".....You are correct sir! LOL
> 
> I will back out and leave y'alls forum the way I came it! LOL Didn't mean to cause a problem.
> 
> ...


Here's your !troll!trophy. Embrace technology advancement R3F, it's what makes life fun. nothing wrong with your post, wish all rods were $100..but the guys making them have to eat too


----------

